# smallest crocodile/caiman ?



## Sted_ed (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, I have always had a keen interest in reptiles and would one day like to take another step forward in the world of herpetology, so am thinking about applying for my DWA (once I own my own premises..) 

I like the idea of a croc or caiman but for obv reasons I dont want anything too large so was wondering, what is the smallest species I can own?

I have a ruff idea that it may be the Cuviers Dwarf Caiman (Paleosuchus palpebrosus)

Am I correct in saying this? 

How much would a youngster cost? 

Thanks in advance for any help..

Steve.


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

The smallest available animal of that ilk is proberbly Alligator sinensis Chinese alligator reaching around 5 foot a c/b young will cost you around £2000. these are not widely available and only a few people in the uk actually keep them


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

West African dwarf crocs _Osteolaemus tetraspis_ don't get massive either. Some one had some CB in Oxford not long ago, can't remember how much for.


----------



## Matt Harris (Aug 21, 2007)

Gaboon said:


> West African dwarf crocs _Osteolaemus tetraspis_ don't get massive either. Some one had some CB in Oxford not long ago, can't remember how much for.


I heard that a subspecies, O. t. osborni, was the smallest croc going.


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Matt Harris said:


> I heard that a subspecies, O. t. osborni, was the smallest croc going.


Maybe, I'm not up on the subspecies. One of the two or both are the smallest 'true' crocodile/s but possibly not smallest of crocodilians, I think that title goes to _Paleosuchus palpebrosus_. 

This is a great resource if its not already been looked at - Crocodilians: Natural History & Conservation: Crocodiles, Caimans, Alligators, Gharials


----------



## leecb0 (Apr 14, 2009)

there is also an Ozzy croc thats very small but the OP was asking about actually obtaining and keeping one


----------

